# Pakistani Aspirants Flying Dubai For Taking PTE Academic Test



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

I want to start this thread for Pakistani aspirants who are flying to Dubai and appearing for PTE test.

I would highly appreciate those guys who have been to Dubai and have taken the test to share some details on the overall trip such as how to apply for a VISA, which airline to prefer and where to stay in Dubai (hotels etc). What are the buses going to test centers and how much would be a taxi fare etc. How much will be the total cost. What to avoid and what would be easy in the trip. People communicate in Arabic only or English is also understood everywhere (silly question).

This kind of information will help those a lot who are planning to go to Dubai for taking the test.

I am planning to fly in a month or two but there are just two many questions in my mind because I have never been to Dubai before.

Sharing details will be highly appreciated and will definitely help many people.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

AussiDreamer said:


> I want to start this thread for Pakistani aspirants who are flying to Dubai and appearing for PTE test.
> 
> I would highly appreciate those guys who have been to Dubai and have taken the test to share some details on the overall trip such as how to apply for a VISA, which airline to prefer and where to stay in Dubai (hotels etc). What are the buses going to test centers and how much would be a taxi fare etc. How much will be the total cost. What to avoid and what would be easy in the trip. People communicate in Arabic only or English is also understood everywhere (silly question).
> 
> ...


I would tell you to don't make a short trip like 2-3 days. Make a trip longer so that you can have the option of re-attempt, unless you are very much sure about your preparation. And give the sample test first before even apply for the visa.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

combatant said:


> I would tell you to don't make a short trip like 2-3 days. Make a trip longer so that you can have the option of re-attempt, unless you are very much sure about your preparation. And give the sample test first before even apply for the visa.


Thanks for your valuable feedback. However, I cannot take more than 5 leaves from my company at max with much excuses and I know it won't help. My plan is to go for just two days. Going on Friday, taking test on Saturday and then coming back Pakistan on Sunday. I will fly after ample practice and taking practice A,B tests.

Is it easy to get a visit visa? I have heard that we can apply even online for e-visa but that will require us to fly by emirates airline, and I checked the emirates airline routs and there is not a direct flight from Pakistan to Abu Dubai. prefering Abu dubai to stay with a friend though.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> I want to start this thread for Pakistani aspirants who are flying to Dubai and appearing for PTE test.
> 
> I would highly appreciate those guys who have been to Dubai and have taken the test to share some details on the overall trip such as how to apply for a VISA,


Apply for your visa through any travel agent as applying in person is a little messy process.



> which airline to prefer and where to stay in Dubai (hotels etc).


That totally depends on you. If you are totally looking after for a cost saving trip then book it with flydubai and for accommodation, search on airbnb.com for shared rooms. You will even get it for $15 per night.



> What are the buses going to test centers and how much would be a taxi fare etc.


That is not much expensive if you will avail public transport. Try to book your accommodation near your test center.


> How much will be the total cost.


Follow link here for that.



> What to avoid and what would be easy in the trip. People communicate in Arabic only or English is also understood everywhere (silly question).
> 
> This kind of information will help those a lot who are planning to go to Dubai for taking the test.
> 
> ...


Yes. Many people can speak and understand English their. Moreover, 90% of the taxi drivers their are either Pakistani or Indian, so they can easily understand our language.

If you want any further help, PM me your phone number and I will add you to a Whatsapp group where you can ask the members about any help you want.

If you are looking for some amazing PTE material, PM me you email address and I will grant access to you.

Last thing, go for TEPTH center in Dubai. Don't go for JNS as their systems are not at all good. I had a horrible experience with them as their systems were lagging. TEPTH (The Exam Preparation and Testing House) is really a good and big center. Try to book your exam on weekdays, as you will get no rush of people if you might know that it is very important factor especially for our speaking tasks because when others also speak during our speaking tasks, it's disturbing. So having less number of people at the same time is one of the blessings.

Hope this helps.

Good luck!


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

There are additional challenge for us when you fly to UAE for the exam like pressure of loosing money and repeat the cycle again (getting leaves, flying, accommodation, dinning etc). 

I already dropped an email to PTE and as per them they are working on it but they refused to give any timeline. 

I would strongly recommend and ask other pakistani fellows to send PTE email regarding testing center in Pakistan. 

Mention in the email the challenges we face and let them know the demand of PTE in Pakistan.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

I heard from a guy couple of months ago that they don't have any plan to start PTE exam in Pakistan as per his communication with them. 

I email them last week and they said they are working on it but cannot commit the timeline which is a good news. 

Like I said, it would be much better to send emails to them and made them realize the demand of PTE in Pakistan.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

AussiDreamer said:


> Thanks for your valuable feedback. However, I cannot take more than 5 leaves from my company at max with much excuses and I know it won't help. My plan is to go for just two days. Going on Friday, taking test on Saturday and then coming back Pakistan on Sunday. I will fly after ample practice and taking practice A,B tests.
> 
> Is it easy to get a visit visa? I have heard that we can apply even online for e-visa but that will require us to fly by emirates airline, and I checked the emirates airline routs and there is not a direct flight from Pakistan to Abu Dubai. prefering Abu dubai to stay with a friend though.


Yeah taking practice test before hand is a good strategy but keep in mind the traval fatigue and lots of money on stack can get you confused on the exam day, prepare yourself mentally. And I advise you not to appear on Dubai Test center because there is always rush of people and noise could distract you on the exam day. 

Emirates do provide online visa I believe and you can travel from Dubai to Abu dhabi. Whereas you can also apply for visa from any travel agent, that will cost you 10-12k PKR. 

What is your traget BTW ?


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

combatant said:


> Yeah taking practice test before hand is a good strategy but keep in mind the traval fatigue and lots of money on stack can get you confused on the exam day, prepare yourself mentally. And I advise you not to appear on Dubai Test center because there is always rush of people and noise could distract you on the exam day.
> 
> Emirates do provide online visa I believe and you can travel from Dubai to Abu dhabi. Whereas you can also apply for visa from any travel agent, that will cost you 10-12k PKR.
> 
> What is your traget BTW ?


Thanks for your reply.
I have already scored 7 in each in IELTS but I need to score 97+ in PTE. 

Occupation: 261312
Age : 30
Edu : 15
Exp: 5
Eng: 10
SS: 5
--------
65

And no chance with this score

Are you suggesting TEPTH center?


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Apply for your visa through any travel agent as applying in person is a little messy process.
> 
> 
> That totally depends on you. If you are totally looking after for a cost saving trip then book it with flydubai and for accommodation, search on airbnb.com for shared rooms. You will even get it for $15 per night.
> ...


Thank you so much with this detailed reply and it really helped.
I am going to PM you my cell number and email address.

I got one more silly question and would appreciate your reply. Do I need to exchange some PKR to AED already before going to Dubai, or it won't be required, PKR cash and credit card will work? I know I am sounding like an idiot now. embarrassed wile asking.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

guys! what about the UAE Academy center in Abu Dubai? Is it good as compared to the ones in Dubai. Actually I have a friend in Abu Dhabi and I can stay with him. However, my first priority is to go to the best center not saving money. If this is not a good one as compared to PETPH then I would go definitely to PETPH.

Any suggestion.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

AussiDreamer said:


> guys! what about the UAE Academy center in Abu Dubai? Is it good as compared to the ones in Dubai. Actually I have a friend in Abu Dhabi and I can stay with him. However, my first priority is to go to the best center not saving money. If this is not a good one as compared to PETPH then I would go definitely to PETPH.
> 
> Any suggestion.


Go for the Abu Dhabi Center, as Dubai center is always full and noisier.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

AussiDreamer said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I have already scored 7 in each in IELTS but I need to score 97+ in PTE.
> 
> Occupation: 261312
> ...


I can understand your situation as my score is 65+5 but still no chance according to current situation. You are doing the right thing to appear in PTE to get 79+. Anything other than Dubai test center, I believe there is only one other option left either its Sharjah or Abu Dhabi i m not sure about it. And as you are targeting 79+ then don't book air ticket until you get 65+ each in the practice test. Mock test is tough and you will sure get better score on the real exam.


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Apply for your visa through any travel agent as applying in person is a little messy process.
> 
> 
> That totally depends on you. If you are totally looking after for a cost saving trip then book it with flydubai and for accommodation, search on airbnb.com for shared rooms. You will even get it for $15 per night.
> ...


Attempt the exam during first Slot available in the morning at the test centre. Might be a challenge for you as you all would be travelling but then it is the best time for such type of exams.

Hope it helps,
AJ


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi. I'm also planning to attempt the test again next month. I gave the test at JNS on weekend few months ago and unfortunately due to noise of of other candidates I got distracted as it was a weekend and the test center slots were full. Thus I decided to attempt at TEPTH. The problem is that I will be on official trip and I can give test only on Sunday and TEPTH is conducting the test in evening only while JNS has time slots of morning as well as in evening. So, kindly advise that it would be wise if I attempt the test at TEPTH in evening.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. I'm also planning to attempt the test again next month. I gave the test at JNS on weekend few months ago and unfortunately due to noise of of other candidates I got distracted as it was a weekend and the test center slots were full. Thus I decided to attempt at TEPTH. The problem is that I will be on official trip and I can give test only on Sunday and TEPTH is conducting the test in evening only while JNS has time slots of morning as well as in evening. So, kindly advise that it would be wise if I attempt the test at TEPTH in evening.


I have never given any try before but I am planning one in two months. Therefore, I am not in any position to answer your question. However, I wanted to ask you a question. Could you please share some of your experience regarding accommodation in Dubai? Which hotel is reasonable for two night stay? I believe 10PkR to 12PkR would be reasonable for two nights for a non-shared room. I am planning to fly on Friday, take test on Saturday and Come back on Sunday.

Any hotel would you recommend?


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. I'm also planning to attempt the test again next month. I gave the test at JNS on weekend few months ago and unfortunately due to noise of of other candidates I got distracted as it was a weekend and the test center slots were full. Thus I decided to attempt at TEPTH. The problem is that I will be on official trip and I can give test only on Sunday and TEPTH is conducting the test in evening only while JNS has time slots of morning as well as in evening. So, kindly advise that it would be wise if I attempt the test at TEPTH in evening.


1. Morning is the best time, see if you can get half day leave on the day of Exam. If not, don't worry, every individual is different and some people perform better under any circumstances.

2. Try doing read aloud and repeat sentence at a crowded place(School, bus stop, restaurant etc), you will only get distracted during these 2 sections as they are the first thing you encounter when you give the exam. Once you are done with these, there is no distraction(Loud Noise etc).

3. If you are concerned about others speaking loudly, let them start first, wait till everyone has started, make yourself comfortable with the noise and then start your own exam.

Hope it Helps, Best of Luck for your next Attempt,
AJ


----------



## aalimonline (Feb 7, 2016)

ajayaustralia said:


> 1. Morning is the best time, see if you can get half day leave on the day of Exam. If not, don't worry, every individual is different and some people perform better under any circumstances.
> 
> 2. Try doing read aloud and repeat sentence at a crowded place(School, bus stop, restaurant etc), you will only get distracted during these 2 sections as they are the first thing you encounter when you give the exam. Once you are done with these, there is no distraction(Loud Noise etc).
> 
> ...




The third point is the best way to coup with getting distracted from other test takers' noises. I did the same thing & it went well.


----------



## aalimonline (Feb 7, 2016)

I went to dubai for 12 days & it took me 2 tests to get my desired results.

I took my first test at JNS center on 22 November 2017 & got 63,72,73,78. Out of 8 seats only 2 test takers including me were present on that day, so it was a good day to talk easily. 

29 november 2017, Second attempt went well & i scored 78,74,74,88. However 7 test takers were present on that day. For speaking part, I waited for the other persons to start so that when everyone was quit I was speaking. 

--I prefer JNS center at sama building, as it is easy to go there. Metro station & bus stop is near.

--Evening test is suitable for those with distant residence, and also consider the heavy traffic at morning. I took both tests in evening.

--Book your test after getting visa/ticket.

Feel free to ask any other information.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

aalimonline said:


> I went to dubai for 12 days & it took me 2 tests to get my desired results.
> 
> I took my first test at JNS center on 22 November 2017 & got 63,72,73,78. Out of 8 seats only 2 test takers including me were present on that day, so it was a good day to talk easily.
> 
> ...


How did you book two tests? I heard you can only book one test and for the second test you have to wait 5 days.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

combatant said:


> How did you book two tests? I heard you can only book one test and for the second test you have to wait 5 days.


As far as I know you can book the test again once you receive the result.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

aalimonline said:


> I went to dubai for 12 days & it took me 2 tests to get my desired results.
> 
> I took my first test at JNS center on 22 November 2017 & got 63,72,73,78. Out of 8 seats only 2 test takers including me were present on that day, so it was a good day to talk easily.
> 
> ...


So you waited till the other candidates finished "Answer Short Questions" section and then you started the test i.e. Introduction 1st part of speaking?

As far as I know the invigilator is watching us and it will make him/her suspicious that why the candidate is not speaking.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Sorry for jumping in between but I would like to share my experience. 
First attempt at JNS Centre. I was the only candidate. Got good score in all except speaking. S = 63, may be because I wasn't prepared well and I didn't take any mock test before.
Second attempt at JNS centre. To my great fear, there were six candidates. As soon as the test started, they all started speaking loudly or I would say they were almost shouting and so was I. Anyway it wasn't a good experience and my speaking score dropped to 60. And I believe it was because of my microphone was catching other candidates' voices. Although my fluency score went up from 62 to 66 but my pronunciation score plummeted to 22 from previous score of 66. This led me to believe that it was because of the noise in the room. 
In light of the above experience, I would recommend anyone who is going there, plan a visit in such a way that you could at least attempt the test three times before coming back as this is what I will do next time cause you are not aware what can possibly go wrong. It takes around 40,000 for air ticket and visa fee so better make it count. Also try to book test on a day and in a test centre where there are few or no candidates at all except you. (Although I don't know how to pull this off).
About the trip details.
I had a friend there who arranged visa for me (350 AED)
I used flydubai as it was the cheapest.
I exchanged some rupees into AED from Karachi. (In the second trip I exchanged some dollars from Dubai but I think it was more expensive than if you do it from Karachi, though I am not sure how much)
Both the times I went for two days.
Advice to plan arrival.
If someone is panning to take test in JNS centre in the morning, catch a flight which will drop you at Dubai airport in the morning. From there hire a taxi and ask the driver to drop you off near any metro station. Go to counter at metro station and ask for a travel card. Load minimum 20 AEDs into it. The name of the stop is mall of emirates. Internet is very expensive there so I would recommend to download offline map and memorize the way from Metro stop to JNS training centre at SAMA building. Be there as earlier as possible. After giving test, you can go back to aiport the same way. First metro and then taxi. This will be the cheapest and shortest trip. Bu again I would recommend to plan a trip for three attempts at least.
Hope this helps.


----------

